# Movie Review- Up North



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Movie Review- North Country*

When Josey Aimes returns to her hometown in Northern Minnesota after a failed marriage, she needs a good job. A single mother with two children to support, she turns to the predominant source of employment in the region - the iron mines. The last thing the miners want is women competing for scarce jobs - women who, in their estimation, have no business driving trucks and hauling rock anyway. When Josey speaks out against the treatment she and her fellow workers face it takes her farther than she ever imagined, ultimately inspiring countless others, and leading to the nation's first-ever class action lawsuit for sexual harassment.

I really enjoyed this movie. Many people thought that the movie depicted the people in Mn as hillbilly hicks. Well I lived in Northern Minnesota for Middle School and High School and people are just like that. It was very accurate in the bar fights, accents and general attitudes. The movie was actually filmed in Northern MN, Charlize and Woody were seen in local bars and even Walmart. Anyways back to the movie, the scenery is pretty but depressing. The one error I saw was a 2000 Monte Carlo in a split second shot near the beginning. Other wise they cast the characters perfect. The story enrages me but also reminds me of how it really was. Girls did not work in the mines it was the mans job. Many of my schoolmates had fathers that worked in the mines. Quite a few mines shut down and you saw the devestation. The town of Hibbing was erected around a mine and when that mine shut down the town shrunk massively and pretty much died. Virginia/Eveleth is where the movie was filmed and was just a mere 30 miles away. It was neat to see a place I grew up at on film. 
The story itself is based on a true story and as far as I have heard follows it very closely. I was enraged, happy and sad. The women should never have been treated like that ever. It made both me and my bf really dislike men, especially the openly sexist ones. This is a must see movie for the year.
Overall i give it a B+ because it is memorable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

you mean north country?
yeah that movie looked pretty good. 
just a question...what movies have you given an A to, lexus? lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes I meant North Country... I tried changing the title but it wouldnt let me
umm I'll check out my Yahoo grader and see what I gave A's


----------

